
Hacker News Redesigned Using React, Tailwind and Firebase - abhagsain
https://hacker-news-beta.now.sh/new
======
PaulHoule
That site took about 30 seconds to load on an i7 computer with an 18 Mpbs
bandwidth... Just to display a fraction of the content that is usually on HN.

It's been a persistent question on HN why HN isn't implemented as an SPA.
Thanks for answering it!

~~~
abhagsain
Really? That's bad. Is this the problem with Zeit? Where I'm hosting it?

